#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Full API

## foxy_2020

*[IMG]http://l.yimg.com/lo/api/res/1.2/pk6KlM.4nVoqHz76kThNPg--/YXBwaWQ9bWtihttp://img138.images****.us/img138/3846/91407120.png[/IMG]



*
*
Standards


Api St 521, Pressure-relieving and depressuring systems

Api St 526, Flanged Steel Pressure Relief Valves

Api St 527, Seat Tightness of Pressure Relief Valves

Api St 530, Calculation of Heater-Tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries

Api St 535, Burners For Fired Heaters In General Refinery Services

Api St 537, Flare Details For General Refinery And Petrochemical Service

Api St 560, Fired Heaters for General Refinery Service

Api St 581, Liquid Ring Vacuum Pumps And Compressors For Petroleum, Services

API St 589, Fire Test for Evaluation of Valve Stem Packing

API St 594, Check Valves Wafer, Wafer-Lug, and Double Flanged Type

API St 599, Metal Plug ValvesFlanged and Welding Ends

Api St 600, Bolted Bonnet Steel Gate Valves

Api St 602, Compact Steel Gate ValvesFlanged, Threaded, Welding, and Extended-Body Ends

Api St 603, Corrosion-Resistant, Bolted Bonnet Gate ValvesFlanged and Butt-Welding Ends

Api St 607, Fire Test for Soft-Seated Quarter-Turn Valves

Api St 608, Metal Ball Valves

Api St 609, Butterfly Valves

Api St 610, Centrifugal Pumps

API St 611, General-Purpose Steam Turbines

Api St 612, Special Purpose Steam Turbines For Petroleum, Chemical, And Gas Industry Services

Api St 613, Special Purpose Gear Units For Petroleum, Chemistry & Gas Ind Service

Api St 614, Lubrication, Shaft-Sealing, And Control-Oil Systems And Auxiliaries

API St 616, Gas Turbines for the Petroleum Chemical and Gas Industry Services

Api St 617, Axial And Centrifugal Compressors And Expander-Compressors

Api St 618, Reciprocating Compressors For Petroleum Chemical And Gas Industry Services

API St 619, Rotary Type Positive Displacement Compressor

Api St 620, Design and construction of Large Welded Low Pressure Storage Tanks

Api St 620, Design and construction of Large Welded Low Pressure Storage Tanks_ad.1

Api St 620, Design and construction of Large Welded Low Pressure Storage Tanks_ad.3

Api St 650, Welded Steel Tanks for Oil Storage

API St 653, Tank Inspection, Repair, Alteration, and Reconstruction

Api St 660, Shell-And-Tube Heat Exchangers For General Refinery Services

Api St 661, Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers For General Refinery Service

Api St 662, Plate Heat Exchangers For General Refinery Services

API St 670, Machinery Protection System

API St 671, Special-Purpose Couplings

API St 672, Packaged, Integrally Geared Centrifugal Air Compressors

Api St 673, Centrifugal Fans For Petroleum, Chemical And Gas Industry Services

Api St 674, Positive Displacement Pump-Reciprocating

Api St 675, Positive Displacement Pumps - Controlled Volume

Api St 676, Positive Displacement Pumps  Rotary

Api St 677, General Purpose Gear Units For Petroleum, Chemical, And Gas Industry Services

Api St 682, Shaft Sealing Systems For Centrifugal And Rotary Compressors

Api St 1104, Welding Of Pipelines and Related Facilities_Errata

Api St 2000, Venting Atmospheric And Low Pressure Storage Tanks

Api St 2510, Design And Construction Of Lpg Installations

API St 2555, Method for Liquid Calibration of Tanks Api St 2610, Design, Construc, Operation, Maintenance, Inspec of Terminal & Tank Facilities



Part 1 l [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Part 2 l http://www.mediafire.com/?uhcmlb9ftu15n7n



***
*


Specifications



Api Rec 2FPS, Planning, Designing And Constructing Floating Production Systems

API Rec 80, Guidelines for the Definition of Onshore Gas Gathering Lines

Api Rec 520_Part 2, Sizing, Selection & Instalation Of Pressure-Relieving Devices In Refineries

API RP 2201 (1995)

API RP 2210 (2000)

Api Rp 2350 - Overfill Protection For Storage Tanks In Petroleum Facilities (2Nd, 1996)

Api Rp 2350 (1996)

API Spec 5CT, Specification for Casing and Tubing)

API Spec 5L, Specification for Line Pipe

API Spec 5LC, Specification for CRA Line Pipe

API SPEC 6A, Specification for WellHead adn Chrismass Tree Equipment

Api Spec 6D, Pipeline Valves

Api Spec 6D, Specification For Pipeline Valves

API Spec 6D_ed21_1994_Suppleement2

API Spec 11P, Packaged Reciprocating Compressors for Oil and Gas Production Services

API Spec 12B, Bolted Tanks for Storage of Production Liquids

API Spec 12D, Field Welded Tanksf or Storage of Production Liquids

API Spec 12F, Shop Welded Tanks for Storagoef Production Liquids

API Spec 12GDU, Glycol-Type Gas Dehydration Units

Api Spec 12J, Oil And Gas Separator

API Spec 12J, Oil Gas Separators

API Spec 12K, Indirect Type Oil-Field Heaters

API Spec 12L, Vertical and Horizontal Emulsion Treaters

API Spec 12P, Fiberglass Reinforced Plastic Tanks

Api Spec 17K, SPECIFICATION FOR BONDED FLEXIBLE PIPE



[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
***

* 
Recommended Practice



Api Rec 2A-WSD, Planning, Designing and Constructing Fixed Offshore Platforms

Api Rec 5L1, Railroad Transportation of Line Pipe

Api Rec 5L3, Conducting Drop-Weight Tear Tests on Line Pipe

Api Rec 5L8, Field Inspection Of New Line Pipe

Api Rec 5LW, Transportation of Line Pipe on Barges and Marine Vessels

Api Rec 500, Classification Of Locations For Electrical Instalations In Petroleum Facilities

Api Rec 505, Classification Of Locations For Electrical Installations At Petroleum Facilities

Api Rec 520_Part 1, Sizing, Selection & Installation of Pressure-Relieving Devices in Refineries

Api Rec 521, Guide For Pressure-Relieving And Depressuring Systems

API Rec 536, Post-Combustion NOx Control for Fired Equipment

Api Rec 540, Electrical Installations In Petroleum Processing Plants

Api Rec 551, Process Measurement Instrumentation

Api Rec 556, Instrumentation And Control Systems For Fired Heaters And Steam Generators

Api Rec 579, Fitness for Service

Api Rec 580, Risk Based Inspection

Api Rec 581, Risk-Based Inspection, Base Resource Document

API Rec 651, Cathodic Protection of Aboveground Petroleum Storage Tanks

Api Rec 1102, Steel Pipelines Crossing Railroads And Highways

Api Rp 2A-Lfrd (1997)

Api Rp 2Sk (1996)

API RP 2T 2nd Ed

Api Rp 5b1 - Gauging And Inspection Of Casing, Tubing, And Line Pipe Threads - 5Th Ed, 1999

API Rp 5L ed42 Specification for line pipe 2000

API RP 5L8 ed2 Field inspection of new line pipe 1996

Api Rp 5Lw - Transportation Of Line Pipe On Barges And Marine Vessels - 2Nd Ed, 1996

API RP 12N (1994)

Api Rp 12r1 (1997)

API RP 14B (1994)

API RP 14C_2001-ed7_SafetySystemForOffsh

API RP 14E (1991)

API RP 14G (1993)

API RP 14H (1994)

API RP 14J (2001)

API RP 14J_2001-ed2_HazardAnalysisOffsh

Api Rp 16Q - Design, Selection, Operation And Maintenance Of Marine Drilling Risers Systems

Api Rp 17A (1996)

Api Rp 17B (1998)

Api Rp 17G (1995)

Api Rp 55 - Oil And Gas Producing And Operation Facilities, Hydrogen Sulfide h2S

API RP 500_ed2-1997

API RP 552 (1994)

API RP 553 (1998)

API RP 554 (1995)

API RP 555 (2001)

API RP 556 (1997)

API RP 557 (2000)

Api Rp 572 (2Nd 2001 80P)-Pressure Vessels Inspection

Api Rp 573 - Inspection Of Fired Boilers And Heaters (1St, 1991)

Api Rp 574 (1998)Piping System Components

Api Rp 575 (1995) Inspection - Pressure-Relieving Devices

API RP 576 (2000)

Api Rp 577 - Welding Inspection And Metallurgy

API RP 578 (1999)

Api Rp 579 (2000) Fitness-For-Service First Edition

API RP 582 (2001)

API RP 591 (1998)

API RP 621 (2002)

API RP 651 (1997)

API RP 652 (1997)

API RP 683 (1993)

API RP 686 (1996)

API RP 687 (2001)

Api Rp 941 5Th 1997 (Steel For Hydrogen Service)

API RP 1102 (1993)

API RP 1109 (1993)

API RP 1110 (1991)

API RP 1111 (1999)

API RP 1114 (1994)

API RP 1117 (1996)

API RP 1141 (1994)

API RP 1604 (1996)

API RP 1615 (1996)

API RP 1621 (1993)

API RP 1631 (2001)

API RP 1632 (1996)

API RP 2016 (2001)

Api Spec 6A, Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment

ASME III NF 2004 ASME_Overview of Pressure Vessel Design_Instructors Guide



Part 1 l http://www.mediafire.com/?j6q9bacw52bac6p

Part 2 l http://www.mediafire.com/?sgdxdw7pusco12s



***

* 
Other



Api - Security Guidelines Fro The Petroleum Industry

Api - Technical Databook - Petroleum Refining - 6Th Ed (1997)

Api 510 Pressure Vessel Inspection Code

API BULL 2U, Stability Design of Cylindrical Shells

API BULL 2V, Flat Plate Structures

API Insp 510, Pressure Vessel Inspec Code_Maintenance Inspec, Rating, Repair, Alteration

API Insp 570, Piping Inspec CodeInspec,Repair,Alteration,Rerating In-service Piping Systems

Api Pub 327, Aboveground Storage Tanks Standard - Tutorial

Api Pub 2030, Fixed Water Spray System For Fire Protection

Api Pub 4465, Treatment Technologies For Refinery Wastes

Casti Guidebook - Asme Section Ii 2000 Materials Index For Boilers And Pressure Vessels List Api Standards



[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**
**


WINRAR PASS : ahkhekh

Share if u want 
*
See More: Full API

----------


## shahla

thank u for great sharing

----------


## sattarshnait

Dear Foxy_2020
is there a pass word to be used to open the specifications file?

----------


## tessios

It's really wonderful collection thank you for your sharing all these

----------


## shahla

the password for specification is the same ;ahkhekh

----------


## kornengineer

thanks you so much

----------


## josefreitas

thanks for this excelent help.

----------


## sumon emam

thank you for your effort

----------


## marvincho

Excellent Post.... Thanks a lot...

----------


## tsrc8204

Good sharing!

----------


## Uranium

thank you for great sharing

----------


## mk.chy12

Thank a lot....

----------


## santoxi

Very great...many thank

See More: Full API

----------


## mazharshaikh

dear foxy 
its really great post
but standards second part link and 
Recommended practice both links are not working
plz upload again waiting for your post

----------


## Spenta

Many thanks for your uploads.

----------


## josefreitas

many ....many...thanks

----------


## egpetnetjon

thank's for upload

----------


## TAGRART

Thank you very very much for this big collection of API.

----------


## srexers

Good job....

----------


## umi

thank a lot

----------


## mohmoh

thanks

----------


## CARLOS1712

Dears Friends  I need API RP 526/537   Ethanol  Thanks advance !

carlosoliveros1967@hotmail.com
coliveros@odebrecht.com

----------


## acier58

> Dears Friends  I need API RP 526/537   Ethanol  Thanks advance !
> 
> carlosoliveros1967@hotmail.com
> coliveros@odebrecht.com



Hi Carlos,

Are you sure that API RP 526 & 537 exist?

Regards

----------


## CARLOS1712

Excuse me the Standard is API Recommended Practice 1626, "Storing and Handling Ethanol, You have Reason Acier

----------


## barrerav

Hello Carlos



Here the norm: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Full API

----------


## CARLOS1712

Excellent Post.... Thanks a lot...


Acier Thanks !

----------


## acier58

> Excellent Post.... Thanks a lot...
> 
> 
> Acier Thanks !




Many Thanks to Barrerav.

----------


## barrerav

you're welcome my friend.!!

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## Spenta

Thanks

----------


## iluvcamels

Thank you for your generous sharing

----------


## padua

foxy_2010,

very good download, much appreciated.

padua....

----------


## daoudfaker

thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## santoxi

Gentle  :Smile:

----------


## I869

Thanks bit I can't find what Im looking for .. API RP 2T...
its on the list but can not find after download..apprct if somebody can share those particular spec 
Many Thanks

----------


## rudolf

> Thanks bit I can't find what Im looking for .. API RP 2T...
> its on the list but can not find after download..apprct if somebody can share those particular spec 
> Many Thanks



Hi I869,

Please find below link for API 2T. Not searchable but still readable..

Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks & Regards,

Rudolf

----------


## dulcemar

please where I can get the pass of the files??? .. thanks for the excellent help!!!!

See More: Full API

----------


## alin1960

Thankx

----------


## Bertu73

Thank you very much, but:
1 - the rp part 1 does not work;
2 - you miss tre api std 615, could anyone upload it?
Anyway, fantastic job!

----------


## alin1960

Thank friend

----------


## foxy_2020

WINRAR PASS : ahkhekh

Thanks for all replies

----------


## necipzgr

thankss

----------


## dulcemar

Thanks

----------


## aadamx

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks
keep sharing good stuff

----------


## Spenta

Many thanks for sharing.
Mano Spenta
spenta@ii.net

----------


## tanga6

Thanks a lot!
But can someone re-post RP documents?
Only RP links say its over-accessed.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## zayarmyint

Wonderful Post,

Thanks a lot

----------


## srexers

excellent upload ever seen...

See More: Full API

----------


## rad007

Thanks, 
Can you reupload Standard part1 and Recommended practice part2 because i can't download them from mediafire site.

----------


## aidini

Could someone share A PI  RP5 55  latest edition (2009) ? 
Process Analyzers.

----------


## aidini

Could someone share A PI  RP5 55  latest edition (2009) ? 
Process Analyzers.

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

dear foxy
thanx for sharing
do U have full Asme?

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

dear foxy
thanx for sharing
do U have full Asme?

----------


## martabak

thx a lot for sharing....   :Friendly Wink:

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload

----------


## rennydevassy

Could you please share API 5LD

----------


## atf363

That's great. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Coavas

excellent...Thank you very much...!

----------


## Jevgenij

Thank you!!! For a great share! Actually thank you is not enough to express how grateful I am!

----------


## daoudfaker

Thanks

See More: Full API

----------


## fardid

so helpful :Butterfly:

----------


## agoede

Hello,

I need the following standards and specs.

Could you help me ?

API Std 6DX:2012
API Std 607:2010
API Spec 6FA:1999(R2011)
API Spec 6FD:1995(R2013)
API Spec 5B:2008
API Spec 6AV1:2013
API Spec 7:2001

Thanks in advance.

----------


## aadamx

> Hello,
> 
> I need the following standards and specs.
> 
> Could you help me ?
> 
> API Std 6DX:2012
> API Std 607:2010
> API Spec 6FA:1999(R2011)
> ...



I need this information too.

----------


## liangmaoqian

thank u for great sharing

----------


## kavita_00

I need the following standard.
*API RP 2028 (R2010)
Flame Arresters in Piping Systems, Third Edition*
 Thanks in advance.
Regards

----------


## kavita_00

I need the following standard.
*API RP 2028 (R2010)
Flame Arresters in Piping Systems, Third Edition*
 Thanks in advance.
Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

> I need the following standard.
> *API RP 2028 (R2010)
> Flame Arresters in Piping Systems, Third Edition*
>  Thanks in advance.
> Regards



3rd Ed. 2002, R2010 just means that it is reaffirmed with no changes

----------


## gmxgtr

I am looking for API 5LC & 5LD FOURTH EDITIONS (released March 1st). Does anyone have these specs already?

----------


## nasiramzan

thanks!

----------


## tuyenpro0

Thank you so much. Thank you

----------


## avasama

Many thanks

----------


## kanil

Pl share these

API 611-2014(08) , 
API 614-2008 ,
API 617-2014 ,
API 618-2007(09) , 


API 619 -2010 , 
API 677 -2010(06)See More: Full API

----------


## kanil

Pl share ANSI HI 14.6 -ed 2011

----------


## kanil

At least Share these


API 614-2008 ,
API 617-2014 ,
API 619 -2010 ,
ANSI HI 14.6 -ed 2011

----------


## Ibrahim23

Shukran.

----------


## tonyparish56

Thank you for your patient work, Foxy!
The only disadvantage is that these are all very old editions - Maybe someone with access to newer revisions could be equally kind?

----------


## xgiorg

Good Idea, im interested in api 560 5th edition (latest), but cannot find, can someone help?

Thank you in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 560 5th Feb. 2016 Fired Heaters for General Refinery Service.pdf

----------


## xgiorg

Thank you very much!!!

----------


## xgiorg

And could it be possible to have the API 582 latest edition?

----------


## masoud123

Please share API 15HR: 2016 "Specification for High Pressure Fiberglass Line Pipe, Fourth Edition".

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 582 2nd Ed. Dec. 2009 - Welding Guidelines for the Chemical, Oil, and Gas Industries


the third has not been released

----------


## sharmilasu

Thank you great post

----------


## kavita_00

I need the following code. Request members to please upload.


*API RP 2001- Fire Protection in Refineries, Ninth Edition, 2012*

Thanks & RegardsSee More: Full API

----------


## magdy_eng

Here you are
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## damig82

Thank you

----------


## carlucido

Dear all

If anyone you had the standard API 536 2nd edition R2013 please of shared, thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## Ibrahim23

Thanks for sharing full API

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
I need API 536 2nd edition R2013 too
thank you in advance

----------


## servidor

hello
regards
be so kind as to share the latest edition API-1102, and if curiosity will have the DOT-49 cfr part 192

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 1102 7th Dec. 2007, Errata 1-2008, 2-2010, 3-2012 Steel Pipelines Crossing Railroads and Highways
API RP 1102 Errata 5 March 2014 7th Ed.

----------


## servidor

Marty Thompson
thank you very much for your attention and even more for sharing in advance thank you very much.

----------


## Mechen

thank you very much.

----------


## zanuya

thanks very helpfull

----------


## magdy_eng

> Dear Friends
> I need API 536 2nd edition R2013 too
> thank you in advance



Here you are the second Edition (2006)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kickjoga

Many thank

See More: Full API

----------


## proceso1965

Thank you very much Sir foxy_2020  :Lemo:

----------


## proceso1965

Hello Sir 
send me please:
API PUBL 4472* API DR 94 & API-RP-12N
Thank you very much!! :Lemo:

----------


## hoangviet2006

Thank you very much. It is very useful.

----------


## cpchonburi

Thanks.

----------


## sadane

Thanks

----------


## Fadlo

Thank you very much

----------


## junaidatta

Thanks Excellent share.

----------


## litstatic

Thank you very much!!!

----------


## tayssier

thanks you so much

----------


## Ahmadoux

please post API 560 5th edition 2016. regards.

----------


## krisenk

Can you please attach it again?

----------


## tejesh77

Above links are not active anymore.

See More: Full API

----------


## tiger_hd1986

Thanks for your sharing.
Can you share API std. 682 4th edition (May 2014).

----------


## gs153

here it is.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dookoo

Thanks for the shares guys,

can somebody point me in the direction of API RP 652 Fourth edition September 2014 as all links I have come across are broken.

----------


## engomars

Can you share API std. 537 recent edition

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *API RP & API Spec*

----------


## Fadlo

Thanks!!

----------


## eng fir

thanks alot

----------


## silky121

many thanks great set

----------


## anupm137

Please share API 660 9th edit 2015 + Addendum 1 2020.

----------


## anupm137

Can anybody please share the below,
1) API STD 560-A1 Edition 5 Addendum 1 May 2021 to Fired Heaters for General Refinery Services
2) API std 600 Steel Gate Valves - Flanged and Butt-welding Ends, Bolted Bonnets Edition 14 2021
3) API Std 609 Butterfly Valves: Double-flanged, Lug- and Wafer-type, and Butt-welding Ends Edition 9 2021
4) API Std 613 Special Purpose Gear Units for Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services Edition 6 2021
5) API Std 623 Steel Globe ValvesFlanged and Butt-welding Ends, Bolted Bonnets Edition2 2021

----------


## MUHAMAD FAIZOL RASHIDI

> Hello!
> 
> on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *API RP & API Spec*



Hi,
I would like to have API STD 671

----------


## zubair267

> Hi,
> 
> 
> I would like to have API STD 671



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Full API

----------


## panchatantra21

Great Job!!! Thanks

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *API RP & API Spec*

----------


## christopherwms

popov_al, can you seed. No one is sharing on the magnet link

----------


## popov_al

> popov_al, can you seed. No one is sharing on the magnet link



open **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  :Smile:

----------


## rrevetti

Hi popov-al! I was wondering if do you have the AGA XL 1001 standard? could you share it? thanks in advanced

----------


## douer2019007

Hello,
does anyone have API STD 17O-2014 (R2019), Standard for Subsea High Integrity Pressure Protection System (HIPPS)? Please kindly share, thanks in advance.

----------


## minh-db

Hello every one, Please share the API RP 530 Standard, tks in advance !!!

----------


## popov_al

> Hello every one, Please share the API RP 530 Standard, tks in advance !!!



read **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and free download

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *API RP & API Spec*

----------


## popov_al

Hello!

on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] new upgrade magnet-URL with *API RP & API Spec*

----------

